# Loja Nautic21



## galego85 (4 Out 2013 às 10:07)

Boas pessoal,

Eu gostaria de comprar uma estação meteorológica Davis (Vue o Pro2) e pesquisando na internet eu encontrei uma loja online chamada Nautic21. Gostaria de saber se alguém já comprou lá e se são de confiança. 

muito obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Out 2013 às 10:11)

Já diversas pessoas compraram estações por lá. Embora eu por exemplo tenha comprado no Ebay.

Dá uma olhadela neste tópico .

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...s-vantage-vue-em-setubal-4048.html#post186484


----------



## jdc (4 Out 2013 às 13:43)

Comprei uma vez nesse site e foi uma das piores experiências de compra, isto porque quando recebi o anemômetro vinha com indícios de ter sido usado, por estar com riscos no aparelho e a caixa estava mexida e sem os plásticos, pior e que não funcionava, não me trocaram o equipamento, nem dinheiro de volta nem um pedido de desculpas, fiquei agarrado a um artigo usado e defeitoso. Está foi a minha experiência e por esse motivo não recomendo, recomendo vivamente o ebay, isto porque o pagamento e feito por paypal e em caso de estar danificado, não corresponder a descrição ou de ser extraviado podemos abrir uma queixa e recebemos o estorno incluindo os portes, apenas atenção que se o artigo vier dos EUA o mais certo e ficar na alfândega e ultimamente e mais de um mês a espera.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Out 2013 às 15:31)

Boas.
Eu comprei a minha Davis Vue em 2011, e correu tudo bem não fosse o tempo de espera. Segundo consta não havia para entrega, fiz a encomenda em Outubro e só chegou no inicio de Janeiro. Tudo o resto correu bem, e desde essa data que está a funcionar e nunca deu qualquer tipo de problema. Falta-me é colocá-la online, enfim... 
Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2013 às 21:51)

Comprei a minha estação e recebi na semana seguinte!! entretanto comprei lá mais uma ou duas coisa se não tive problema nenhum!! Um caso não são casos em resposta a esse user descontente...


----------



## geoair.pt (5 Out 2013 às 08:35)

Há uma loja alemã e outra holandesa que já foram referidas no fórum que também costumam ter bons preços e há ainda o ebay US embora aqui tenha que ter em conta os eventuais custos alfandegários.


----------



## galego85 (8 Out 2013 às 12:34)

Bom dia,

No final eu comprei a estação Davis Vantage Vue no Nautic21 e eu recebi ele hoje! Até agora nenhum problema 

Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Out 2013 às 18:47)

Comprei a minha estação meteorológica nesta loja  no ano passado (Março de 2012)e não tenho nada a reclamar. 
Recebia entre a 1ª e 2ª semana.


----------

